# Vintage 1970s Randonnuer 700s Wheels



## fatbike (Sep 5, 2016)

1975-76 USA built frame set. Unknown builder. Campagnolo rear and fork forged drop outs. Binkini fast back stays. An elegant frame. Filed lugs. Built to my selects ably two years ago with mostly VO parts. Front Dynamo Schmidt hub and headlight. A lot of details on this bicycle to list. 58cm C to C.
I have a lot invested in build. About 300mi since the build.

$2,500

Feel free Pm or to contact me directly.

503.708.2627

Thx


----------



## juvela (Oct 19, 2018)

-----

Wondering if it might be a Lippy produced frame.

He was building in Bend at this time.

-----


----------

